# A little set back - broken leg/ankle



## grannyjo (Apr 24, 2014)

I somehow managed to have a little setback to the recovery of my broken leg/ankle over Easter.  An infection developed in the wound site where I had the operation to insert the plate, and I have no idea why.  I noticed a little bit of redness,  which rapidly spread up my leg.  

Of course,  being Easter,  I had to go to an  "out of hours"  Medical Centre.  At least I was considered to be an emergency,  so didn't have to wait too long.  I got my 5 minute consultation, left with a prescription for a broad spectrum anti-biotic and a bill for $au75.   Or Medicare covers $48 of that.

Then went to an out of hours chemist and obtained the medication - at least that was covered by our health system.
.  
On Tuesday,  I contacted my own doctor,  who usually bulk bills me,  but he wasn't available,  so saw one of his colleagues,  who also charged me $au55, another gap fee of $12,  sent me for an x-ray,  just in case the infection was coming from the bone - gap fee $6.  He also took a swab for laboratory testing to see which bacteria was affecting my leg - that was totally covered, so didn't have to pay a gap fee.

Also prescribed another different anti-biotic, to be taken in conjunction with the other.

Back to the chemist,  another,  this time,  gigantic pill to swallow.

Doctor phone me on Thursday evening - I need to see him to change the medication once again.  Of course,  being Anzac Day in Australia today,  I couldn't get another appointment until Monday.

Right now,  to me,  the wound looks as if it is getting better.  There's no more pus coming out and the redness has reduced.  Hopefully I don't have an infection in the bone.  That could mean another operation.

Just waiting and hoping right now.


----------



## Ina (Apr 24, 2014)

Grannyjo, I will hold you in my prayers, and hopefully the Dr. can put your leg back on the mend again.:wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2014)

Hope your infection goes away completely, sorry to hear you had this setback Jo....hugs.


----------



## lonelynorthwind (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm sorry you're having such a hard time, grannyjo.  It's gotta be painful and scary.  While you're following doctors orders don't forget how important to stay healthy while your poor leg is trying to heal.  Eat right, lots of fresh organics, real juices, clean water.  Have you thought about looking for an herbal tea that would help build up your reserves?
I hope you're all better soon.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Apr 25, 2014)

Grannyjo, I wish you a speedy recovery. Don't be too frustrated by this setback. These things happen.


----------



## grannyjo (Apr 25, 2014)

I am feeling far more positive this morning.  I haven't had any more exudate from the wound site and the redness is rapidly disappearing.  It does get to be a bit scary when things go wrong,  especially when you think you're well on the way to recovery.  I'll be fine.  Positive attitude counts for a lot I think.


----------



## Ina (Apr 25, 2014)

Sounds promising Grannyjo, just don't strain it for awhile. Play with your computer, and join us more. I told that chearing up, helps the healing process. :bighug:


----------



## Ina (Apr 25, 2014)

Grannyjo, It is 9:21pm. here, and you speak of morning. Where might you be?


----------



## grannyjo (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm in Australia - that great land  "down-under".  We're just hitting lunchtime here,  with our Autumn approaching.  I guess you're approaching Summer.  Just so glad I'm feeling much better.  I sometimes disappear for a while,  when I am feeling well,  I do voluntary work for a charity.  Been missing that for a while.  The social interaction, the sense of still being a member of a worthwhile society.  I'm in my seventies.  Until this accident,  I never felt my age.  This sort of slowed me up a bit,  but I will be back out there very soon.


----------



## Ina (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes Grannyjo, we will be turning on the a/c in a couple of days. Having Sun poisoning I have to hibernate until October. We too like to do a little volunteer work. It keeps us going.


----------

